# XD9 sights



## Geegolly (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey everyone, im new to this forum. This also happens to be the only gun forum that will bypass my works filter for "Weapons".

Anyways, my first handgun is my XD9, i love it...and so an obsession has been born. Ive already detailed striped it to see how it works. finding out how things tick is my biggest hobby. pollished all the metal parts including the enitre slide, installed new guide rod/springs. My next few tasks is doing trigger work and changing out the sights on my own.

Enough backround, this is my question. Does anyone have any tips, besides sending it to a smith, on how to remove the front sight? I've heard its not an easy task.

--Geegolly


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I can't help you on that, but Welcome frome down in the swamps and enjoy.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Over the years, I have seen many, many pics on various gun forums of messups when people tried to remove and reinstall their own sights. Beautiful 1911s to all sorts of guns.

In my area, a smith charges $20 to install a new set of sights. U didn't say anything about installing anything - U only asked about removing a front sight. If that is all U want, they may charge even less.

But given the chance that you can really screw up the finish on the gun, i'd just pay the $20 or less and have it done right. Think about how much you've already paid for the gun including tax. Isn't it worth another $20?


----------



## Geegolly (Oct 24, 2006)

I took the finish off, and i can always buff/polish out any scratches/gouges. No sense in spending 20 bucks when i can do it myself. Besides im trying to do all the work myself, i find this kind of thing fun. Also the gun is very much used, and got it for around 300 bucks. Now had I bought a 800 dollar gun, i wouldnt dream of doing this to it. But then where am i going to get 800 dollars.

I'm guessing all im going to need is a punch, a mallet, and a lil bit of TLC.

Think the new sight would have installation instructions with it?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've heard on the XD forum that the XD sights are in there VERY tight. Good luck!


----------

